# Source for Sheet Music



## MrDaner (Mar 20, 2008)

I am looking for a source for sheet music. I find any tabs that I find online just don't give the information I need to learn a song. I don't want to buy a book with the song I want to learn and pay for another dozen or more songs I am not interested in. Is there a place I can buy/order sheet music for songs (in standard notation) one song at a time?


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

http://musicnotes.com/


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

www.sheetmusicplus.com


----------



## wlw_992 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Finding songs*

Hi Mr. Daner,

If you are looking for songs there asre a couple of places you can try.
One great place I found is "musicnotes.com". My wife teaches Fiddle music to the kids at school and she asked me to find some simple music for the kids to learn. After checking the internet I found Music Notes. After signing up I was able to locate a wide variety of music. There are demo versions or you can buy sheet music for as little as $5.00, it just might be a good idea to check it out.
Good Luck:food-smiley-004:


----------

